# BRUTAL RACE PILL: Angelrun tinder experiment



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

Already ran one on Tsh from lookism.net yesterday and earlier today. He got pretty bad results. Here: https://looksmax.org/threads/brutal-race-pill-tsh-tinder-experiment-12-hour-mark-update.117258/

I started one on Angelrun 7 hours ago. I wanted to test face only. Titbot has already run a Tinder experiment on Angelrun where he did decently well, but, as it turns out, in that experiment Titbot included shirtless pictures of Angel (and Angel has a good body). So body halo helped him. I didn’t want that to factor into my experiment. So, for that reason, I selected non-shirtless pictures only for this experiment. 7 hours in and only 6 likes and 1 match so far. Something the average 4 PSL white person could have gotten in this time period.
@streege
@Titbot
@kms_currycell


----------



## TheAscendedOne (Mar 23, 2020)

over for ethnics

next


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

TheAscendedOne said:


> over for ethnics
> 
> next



over for dark skinned ethnics*


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Mar 23, 2020)

Good thread op, losers on this site forgetting how potent the racepill is


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Mar 23, 2020)

Dark skinned, but not black = death sentence, especially if you have a shit nose like that tbh, his nose gives a low-class vibe to him


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> Dark skinned, but not black = death sentence, especially if you have a shit nose like that tbh, his nose gives a low-class vibe to him



yep exactly my thoughts. Dark skin is fine for black people but for non-black people it’s an absolute death sentence. Which explains, in part, why Tsh and Angel both did shit.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Tellem--t said:


> Good thread op, losers on this site forgetting how potent the racepill is





ArabIncel said:


> yep exactly my thoughts. Dark skin is fine for black people but for non-black people it’s an absolute death sentence. Which explains, in part, why Tsh and Angel both did shit.


true


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Mar 23, 2020)

Maybe dont be ethnic bro


----------



## .👽. (Mar 23, 2020)

He looks like a gypsy bro


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 23, 2020)

lol do the same expirement with @TubOfLard and you will get way more matches.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 23, 2020)

Do tinder experiment with me so you can see if they discriminate people who look like Pitt


----------



## slime (Mar 23, 2020)

He looks like dumbo the elephant with those large ears LOL


----------



## Stingray (Mar 23, 2020)

Bro needs to train his neck


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Dope said:


> lol do the same expirement with @TubOfLard and you will get way more matches.


he would get way more imo
have you done it @Dope ?


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> he would get way more imo
> have you done it @Dope ?


nope


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Dope said:


> nope


"hey what's up how's quarantine" mirin instant autism


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Mar 23, 2020)

And people still deny the racepill

White >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Black >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> x 100 >>>>>>>>> Curry /Gook


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 23, 2020)

It's over. Racepill is brutal, for ethnics you need everything face + height + body just to compete with white normies.


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Mar 23, 2020)

Ethnics need to be Mediterranean passing, or it's OVER


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Mar 24, 2020)

This is a perfect example of the phenopill.

He needs to bleachmaxx asap


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Mar 24, 2020)

that's a brutal racepill. im bloated and just remade a tinder a few hours ago with already 10 likes


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Mar 24, 2020)

auboutduprecipice said:


> that's a brutal racepill. im bloated and just remade a tinder a few hours ago with already 10 likes


HumbleBrags me


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Mar 24, 2020)

Tellem--t said:


> HumbleBrags me



not a humblebrag bro it's the racepill


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Mar 24, 2020)

angel run is literally a male model, yet he gets less matches than 5/10 white guys on tinder

JFL, JBW theory is so legit. coping as an ethnicel is depressing as fuck, and im a sub5/10 ethnicel


----------



## Gosick (Mar 24, 2020)

Angel Run got around 20esque in my expirement

maybe in cananda , the smv of curries is noneexistent.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Mar 24, 2020)

Gosick said:


> Angel Run got around 20esque in my expirement
> 
> maybe in cananda , the smv of curries is noneexistent.


hes still a male model...

his white looks match would have got 200 in the same timeframe


----------



## Gosick (Mar 24, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> hes still a male model...
> 
> his white looks match would have got 200 in the same timeframe


yea for sure 100 percent

angel run was rated a 5.25-5.5 psl here l thlnk

a whlte guy of that psl ratlng would have gotten much much much more lmfao

you cant even compare them


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Mar 24, 2020)

Ouch wtf? I got 18 matches the first 2 hours lul


----------



## Gosick (Mar 24, 2020)

@facemaxxed 

ls a prophet


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 24, 2020)

Gosick said:


> Angel Run got around 20esque in my expirement
> 
> maybe in cananda , the smv of curries is noneexistent.



yeah but did you use body pics? If so that explains it. If you look carefully at my guidelines I used for this experiment, I made it a point to not expose his body (shirtless, etc.) at all. So I very carefully chose the pics.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Mar 24, 2020)

Gosick said:


> yea for sure 100 percent
> 
> angel run was rated a 5.25-5.5 psl here l thlnk
> 
> ...


----------



## Gosick (Mar 24, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> angel run is about a 5.5psl so 6.5-7/10 irl
> 
> yeah JBW theory is a fucking joke
> 
> Being born an ugly ethnic guy leads to a miserable life while being born an attractive white female is the exact opposite spectrum


who cares tbh

l just care about anlme nowdays, l already gaven up on reproduclng.


----------



## Sameer795 (Mar 24, 2020)

I have seen many dark skinned non black slayers, keep coping in this thread


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 24, 2020)

Sameer795 said:


> I have seen many dark skinned non black slayers, keep coping in this thread



maybe irl but not on tinder (UNLESS they have body halo)


----------



## Gosick (Mar 24, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> maybe irl but not on tinder (UNLESS they have body halo)


tlnder, glrls only want whtle chads

ethnlks should not bother wlth tht app, they ahve better chance lrl


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Mar 24, 2020)

Gosick said:


> who cares tbh
> 
> l just care about anlme nowdays, l already gaven up on reproduclng.


----------



## Gosick (Mar 24, 2020)

GUTS9770 said:


> View attachment 318465


holy fuck, thats lterally me at the moment, expect lm not fat etc

but thats accuarte af, l have stuff coverlng my wlndows and my rooms dlrty af wlth ton of bottles etc


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Mar 24, 2020)

Gosick said:


> holy fuck, thats lterally me at the moment, expect lm not fat etc
> 
> but thats accuarte af, l have stuff coverlng my wlndows and my rooms dlrty af wlth ton of bottles etc


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 24, 2020)

He looks like a creepy serial killer rapist from those intense poses. Not NT at all, needs one or two smiling pics

Not that I am disagreeing with dis race disadvantage but still cmon, he does not look appealing at all


----------



## Andros (Mar 24, 2020)

I don't have hollow cheeks, square jaw, hunter eyes. I just have decent ratios, PCT and Med pheno.

Not a single match with psl5+ girls tho


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> He looks like a creepy serial killer rapist from those intense poses. Not NT at all, needs one or two smiling pics
> 
> Not that I am disagreeing with dis race disadvantage but still cmon, he does not look appealing at all



Fair enough. How do you explain Tsh’s experiment (linked in OP) being a failure too though? Here are the pics I used of him. Arguably he mogs Angelrun.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Mar 24, 2020)

Gosick said:


> holy fuck, thats lterally me at the moment, expect lm not fat etc
> 
> but thats accuarte af, l have stuff coverlng my wlndows and my rooms dlrty af wlth ton of bottles etc


what we should be doing now is determining the psi difference for a white male and an ethnic male

from experience irl, I can say -2/10 for ethnic males irl

tinder seems to have an even bigger gap


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 24, 2020)

Andros said:


> View attachment 318475
> 
> 
> I don't have hollow cheeks, square jaw, hunter eyes. I just have decent ratios, PCT and Med pheno.
> ...



what country?


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 24, 2020)

He looks too dark


----------



## Andros (Mar 24, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> what country?


France


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Mar 24, 2020)

Gosick said:


> @facemaxxed
> 
> ls a prophet



I tried to warn these curries they didn't listen.

Saving up for DNA transplant in 50 years is their only hope.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 24, 2020)

Gosick said:


> yea for sure 100 percent
> 
> angel run was rated a 5.25-5.5 psl here l thlnk
> 
> ...


i don't think he is higher than a 5, haloed by decent bones, low bf and good body.


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Mar 24, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> over for dark skinned ethnics*


Dont forget we know you ain't arab


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 24, 2020)

facemaxxed said:


> I tried to warn these curries they didn't listen.
> 
> Saving up for DNA transplant in 50 years is their only hope.



Didn’t you say though you know some curry slayer irl? Who slays tons and tons of hot white women?


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Mar 24, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Didn’t you say though you know some curry slayer irl? Who slays tons and tons of hot white women?



He also has skin as white as zayn malik and tells women he is half white and they believe him (he is not)


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 24, 2020)

Andros said:


> View attachment 318475
> 
> 
> I don't have hollow cheeks, square jaw, hunter eyes. I just have decent ratios, PCT and Med pheno.
> ...


med ? you mean arab ? bc everybody here cope with med passing


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 24, 2020)

facemaxxed said:


> He also has skin as white as zayn malik and tells women he is half white and they believe him (he is not)



Does he do well on Tinder?


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Mar 24, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> Dont forget we know you ain't arab


what is he then?


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Mar 24, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Does he did well on Tinder?



nope. he never uses that and only does IRL pua game.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 24, 2020)

facemaxxed said:


> He also has skin as white as zayn malik and tells women he is half white and they believe him (he is not)


this is the harsh truth : you have to have more white skin and features to slay as an ethnic , that you are black - must be mulatto or giga model -, hapa - must look white -, curry - must have zayn malik mulatoo pheno - etc.
At least GL persian and affiliated that can look a bit EE passing as fadei @ArabIncel did the tinder, can do well.


----------



## Vitruvian (Mar 24, 2020)

Tinder is not real life


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Mar 24, 2020)

GUTS9770 said:


> what is he then?


Can't remember it's not Arab though he larped it might be South Asian


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 24, 2020)

facemaxxed said:


> nope. he never uses that and only does IRL pua game.



wait so he’s never used tinder before just to even see how it is? I’d imagine he’d do well? Try running an experiment on him and see if the curry penalty hits him at all.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 24, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> wait so he’s never used tinder before just to even see how it is? I’d imagine he’d do well? Try running an experiment on him and see if the curry penalty hits him at all.


the curry sith that i've show, that doesn't even look curry, do wonder.
But never anybody will believe he is curry jfl.


Vitruvian said:


> Tinder is not real life


This also. If it was real life, all the average, below average, slightly above average ppl won't be with these decent looking girls


Jimsonbobson505 said:


> Dont forget we know you ain't arab


he has gulf arab pheno. He is.


Short Ugly and Brown said:


> what we should be doing now is determining the psi difference for a white male and an ethnic male
> 
> from experience irl, I can say that a 5/10 white male = 7/10 ethnic male irl
> 
> tinder seems to have an even bigger gap


Ethnic has a larger spectrum than european phenotype tbh. You can have death tier pheno as much as okish ones.


----------



## Andros (Mar 24, 2020)

streege said:


> med ? you mean arab ? bc everybody here cope with med passing


Med like Italian, Iberian...


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 24, 2020)

Andros said:


> Med like Italian, Iberian...


chad.me


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Mar 24, 2020)

hmm


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 24, 2020)

ManANamNahMan said:


> hmm


manananm


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Mar 24, 2020)

streege said:


> manananm


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 24, 2020)

ManANamNahMan said:


> View attachment 318515


mirin goldish skin in 2K20


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Mar 24, 2020)

streege said:


> mirin goldish skin in 2K20


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 24, 2020)

ManANamNahMan said:


> View attachment 318516


over for full black skin in 2K20


----------



## slayer69 (Mar 24, 2020)

that neck tho...
GIRAFFE.
man needs to train the neck


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Mar 24, 2020)

streege said:


> over for full black skin in 2K20






i've driven this car so much, modded with 2jz custom stanced lol


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 24, 2020)

So body=higher smv
In titbot experiment he got 35 matches
Body=7x(current smv)
This is life fuel
Women on tinder are primitive creatures I suppose and are more attracted to primal features.Being big and bid dick with decent face is all they want.Do the experiment again with his body pics


----------



## Gazzamogga (Mar 24, 2020)

streege said:


> i don't think he is higher than a 5, haloed by decent bones, low bf and good body.








Richard Ramirez wasn't that gl, just halo'd by good bones bro


----------



## I'mme (Mar 24, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> yep exactly my thoughts. Dark skin is fine for black people but for non-black people it’s an absolute death sentence. Which explains, in part, why Tsh and Angel both did shit.


Not in part tbh, if you know a little about India, you must be aware how much discrimination exists here for dark people. That is, white indians consider dark indians to be inferior. Dark indians also do pretty bad in dating etc.

Being dark, fat and bald are way bigger death sentences than having long midface, (lol @Gudru ) thin eyebrows etc


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Mar 24, 2020)

Enigmatic93 said:


> And people still deny the racepill
> 
> White >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Black >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> x 100 >>>>>>>>> Curry /Gook


im sure lighter skinned curries do a bit better on tinder than gooks though still pretty bad


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 24, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> Richard Ramirez wasn't that gl, just halo'd by good bones bro


not comparable. Richard had top tier bones and good harmony


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 24, 2020)

streege said:


> not comparable. Richard had top tier bones and good harmony


white skin too


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 24, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> white skin too


Angel gives me abo vibes tbh, tsh also.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 24, 2020)

streege said:


> Angel


i dont like to say it but many poor people have that look


----------



## Gazzamogga (Mar 24, 2020)

streege said:


> not comparable. Richard had top tier bones and good harmony


just pointing out how retarded it is to say "halo'd by good bones" jfl


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 24, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> just pointing out how retarded it is to say "halo'd by good bones" jfl


if you prefer by ok bones and leaness. 
for example i have not chad Bones, but already at 30/100 bf i'm same tier as him or better, especially chin, fwhr, midface.
@ dante1 Can confirm.

and despite beeing fucked by mouthbreath i still side mogs vast majority of ppl.
but soft features are as important tbh


Dante1 said:


> i dont like to say it but many poor people have that look


i know. life's unfair


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 18, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Already ran one on Tsh from lookism.net yesterday and earlier today. He got pretty bad results. Here: https://looksmax.org/threads/brutal-race-pill-tsh-tinder-experiment-12-hour-mark-update.117258/
> 
> I started one on Angelrun 7 hours ago. I wanted to test face only. Titbot has already run a Tinder experiment on Angelrun where he did decently well, but, as it turns out, in that experiment Titbot included shirtless pictures of Angel (and Angel has a good body). So body halo helped him. I didn’t want that to factor into my experiment. So, for that reason, I selected non-shirtless pictures only for this experiment. 7 hours in and only 6 likes and 1 match so far. Something the average 4 PSL white person could have gotten in this time period.
> @streege
> ...


u need to be white as a guy to date in 2020's


----------



## Deleted member 18694 (Jul 20, 2022)

hate to be that dickhead but his photos arent very good


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 20, 2022)

deathdiss said:


> hate to be that dickhead but his photos arent very good


Cope


----------



## Deleted member 18694 (Jul 20, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Cope



im the last person to cope. his phtoos are shit and hes squinting


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Jul 20, 2022)

ArabIncel said:


> Already ran one on Tsh from lookism.net yesterday and earlier today. He got pretty bad results. Here: https://looksmax.org/threads/brutal-race-pill-tsh-tinder-experiment-12-hour-mark-update.117258/
> 
> I started one on Angelrun 7 hours ago. I wanted to test face only. Titbot has already run a Tinder experiment on Angelrun where he did decently well, but, as it turns out, in that experiment Titbot included shirtless pictures of Angel (and Angel has a good body). So body halo helped him. I didn’t want that to factor into my experiment. So, for that reason, I selected non-shirtless pictures only for this experiment. 7 hours in and only 6 likes and 1 match so far. Something the average 4 PSL white person could have gotten in this time period.
> @streege
> ...


you guys overrate these dudes so you can continue to spread your agenda. This guy has hollow cheeks but that doesn't mean he's good looking cuz he's really not. His pictures are all autistic as fuck on top of that, poor quality and he looks bad. Terrible harmony, bad hair, not so good collagen, looks very uncanny in his photos etc.

This guy is a a normie, a generic 5.5/10. I saw that another user posted about how this dude got 35 matches in 7 hours with abs pics so there's that too. I would be interested to see this experiment replicated by someone with a new temporary sim and a new tinder account with VPN or something IDK


----------

